# OBD2 Port location



## TommyLondon (Jun 12, 2012)

Before i start removing panels, can anyone tell me how to access the obd2 port on the Cruze?
Pics please if possible.
Thanks so much!


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...from page 5-15 of 2012 Cruze Owners Manual:

_*Emissions Inspection andMaintenance Programs
*Some local governments may have programs to inspect the on-vehicle emission control equipment. For the inspection, the emission system teste quipment is connected to the vehicle’s Data Link __Connector (DLC). The DLC is under the instrument panel to the left of the steering wheel. See your dealer if assistance is needed._

...in this illustration, it's part of wiring cable item #1, the connector on the far right side, just left of item #2:

http://parts.nalleygmc.com/images/parts/gm/fullsize/0104094C02-021.JPG


----------



## TommyLondon (Jun 12, 2012)

Thanks for the info. What panels do i need to remove to get to it, and what tools are required?


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...it's not hidden, just a connector that looks like this:


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

TommyLondon said:


> Thanks for the info. What panels do i need to remove to get to it, and what tools are required?


Knee pads is the only tool I can think of, but that is optional, its right there under the lower left dash panel in plain site. Not sure what good it will do you, my OBD II scanner wouldn't pick up the C0504 steering code. Dealer has all brand new stuff, told me even his GM Tech II scanner is worthless.

Have no reason to doubt him. change this stuff every year.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Just look under your dash lol
Nothing to remove


----------



## TechCruzer (Mar 15, 2012)

TommyLondon said:


> Before i start removing panels, can anyone tell me how to access the obd2 port on the Cruze?
> Pics please if possible.
> Thanks so much!


What some probably are not realizing is, how lucky you & I are, but my DLC was actually not where it was supposed to be... took it to the dealership & they found my cars DLC tucked way up in dash & it had to pulled back into the holder. See thread labeled Torque... for more info. & pics.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## TommyLondon (Jun 12, 2012)

I just checked the thread, thank you gentlemen!


----------



## silverram323 (Mar 16, 2012)




----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

TechCruzer said:


> What some probably are not realizing is, how lucky you & I are, but my DLC was actually not where it was supposed to be... took it to the dealership & they found my cars DLC tucked way up in dash & it had to pulled back into the holder. See thread labeled Torque... for more info. & pics.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using AutoGuide.Com Free App


That's where it's kept from the time it's installed in the car to the time the underdash mount is installed. Apparently someone didn't pull it down after installing the undermount dash.


----------



## obdfinder (Oct 3, 2013)

TommyLondon said:


> Before i start removing panels, can anyone tell me how to access the obd2 port on the Cruze?
> Pics please if possible.
> Thanks so much!


Hi there, I'm not sure if you're still looking, but I found your car's obd if you're still looking for it: Odbfinder.com


----------

